# [Squid] Reportes con Squid

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

Estoy corriendo a la fecha Squid, y miro reportes con Sarg. Queria saber si conocian alguna herramienta que haga reportes con graficos o un poco mejor a nivel grafico.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Apoyo la moción. ¿Nadie?

¡Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Una busqueda rapida en Google por: Squid graphic report

http://sourceforge.net/projects/squid-graph/

http://lightsquid.sourceforge.net/Index2.html

No tengo ni idea de Squid, pero espero que os pueda ser util.

Salu2

----------

